# dogs in apartments. the misconceptions. My 2 cents.



## Rainheart (Nov 28, 2010)

Don't worry, I am somewhat in the same situation. Being a college student, I'd be living in an apartment for about 6 months out of the year. The other 6 months I'll be at home with a full yard. A lot of breeders I talked to wouldn't even respond to my puppy application because I was honest and said, yes, I'd be living in an apartment with my pup for half the year. 

The breeder I found understands my situation and let me talk to her and explain things. The apartment complex I've found is VERY dog friendly and even has small dog park on premises. Sure, apartment living isn't ideal for a dog, but I'd much rather own a dog and walk them everyday outside rather than just letting them out to do their business on their own. 

Don't be upset if people deny you, just move on. You know that if they aren't willing to listen to you now, then it's not the right dog for you. Just move on and find a better breeder/rescue who will listen to you.


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

Totally agree about dogs in apartments often actually getting MORE exercise because the owner HAS to walk them or take them to the park. I also argue, dogs who live in apartments have more interaction with their people because they aren't just put out in a yard.

I lived in an apartment when I first got my dog (albeit a HUGE one). People would say, how can you have a big dog in an apartment? I'd say, "I don't know about yours, but my dog doesn't run wild around my home. She sits in the room wherever I am. If I had three floors, she'd STILL be in the room where I am!"


----------



## LDGrillo (Dec 20, 2010)

Oh Miss Sunshine, that was a great argument! I completely understand your side of the story, and I think if anyone else were to read it, they would be understanding as well (I would sure hope so!). An apartment is a home, and a home is a home. As long as the owner is committed, a home is all a dog needs to thrive and grow. 

From the time I was 8 I wanted my own dog, and I finally got one at the age of 13 (my first Golden, Mango). Mango passed away in October, and we now have our puppy Starla (our second Golden). Good luck to you in your search! I will always stay with the Golden breed : )


----------



## C's Mom (Dec 7, 2009)

You make some excellent points. Perhaps you should write this up for potential breeders/ adopters, making special note of parks and off leash areas near you.

I live right downtown in a city of 3 million and Mr. C and I do just fine.


----------



## sterregold (Dec 9, 2009)

A responsible caring owner is a responsible caring owner whether they live in an apartment or a 5 bedroom mansion! I was in an apartment when I got my first Golden back in '95. It was a little 4 unit building so we did have a little back yard, but it wasn't fenced, and wasn't at my door si we still had to go out together.

I think you have to explain your living circumstances and how you plan to care for the pup clearly so that breeders see that you understand the careand effort required. I know that I will not automatically discount someone because they are in an apartment. One of my friends was in an apartment for years with 2 Goldens. She is an excellent owner--those dogs were trained, and got to go to work with her, and one is now an OTCH! I have on the other hand politely discouraged people with lovely big houses who had a completely unrealistic notion of what living with a Golden would be like.


----------



## maggiesmommy (Feb 23, 2010)

I can definitely commiserate with you. I live in a condo with a golden retriever and we actually had a group of neighbors trying to get medium-large dogs banned from the building, so, the 5 golden owners, 7 GSD owners, 4 lab mix owners, and the lovely greyhound owner in the building brought this very argument to their attention (outside of the "you can't afford a house" argument because we live in a very high cost area)


----------



## Braccarius (Sep 8, 2008)

A responsible owner is a responsible owner. Frankly, without a backyard you can't stuff your dog back there to rot by himself and forget about him. Any rescue that turns away a person living in an apartment has lost sight of the goal.


----------



## Jamm (Mar 28, 2010)

That was amazing! And so true. I do live in a home, but im still at home with my parents. When i decide to move out who knows what type of home im going to move too! I do think you should share this with some breeder's.


----------



## tobysmommy (Jan 9, 2011)

Yes, there is an unfortunate prejudice against apartment dwellers getting dogs, and I had the same experience when I adopted my angel Rusty almost 14 years ago. I went to the shelter on a Saturday and Rusty and I fell in love the moment we laid eyes on each other, so I applied for him. The girl at the front desk looked over my application form, made a face at my apartment address, and informed me in a rather haughty manner that people who live in apartments aren't usually approved for large dogs. I argued with her for a while, but it seemed fruitless and I went home in tears.

On Sunday afternoon, would you believe, the shelter manager called me from her home. She had seen my application for Rusty, my references seemed fine, and he was such a sweet guy but nobody else had even inquired about him because he was grossly overweight. He had been at the shelter 8 months out of his 1.5 years of life, but he deserved a second chance. When would I like to collect him? I was there when they opened on Monday morning and the rest is history.

Rusty lived all but the last 3 months of his life in apartments or condominiums, I got his weight down from his shelter weight of 86lbs to 55lbs in four months with proper feeding and lots of exercise, and he was a happy, well loved, well adjusted chap until cancer claimed him two years ago.

Morale of the long-winded tale? It's the owner that makes a home suitable for a dog, not the shape, size, or location of the four walls. Don't let them discourage you!


----------



## Bender (Dec 30, 2008)

Exactly, depends more on the owner than anything else. If the owner is willing to attempt potty training in an apartment, all the more power to them!

We live in a residential area, with lots of 'off leash' options (I don't think there's a leash law really, and tones of green spaces) and there are still dogs who never get walked or out of the yard. Did a private lesson for a guy with a rottie who never got walked and I don't think gets walks now - told him as part of his homework to take the dog for a walk around town every day as much as possible and get him to meet and socialize with people, never see him ever. So I'm assuming the dog is sitting in the yard still. And many people with big fancy yards get a dog run kit which is usually four feet by ten feet, and that's where the dog is stored most of the time. Or they have a farm and the dog is allowed to run loose.....

I'd rather a dog go to an apartment home than a farm home in most cases.


----------



## cubbysan (Mar 13, 2007)

My family two summers ago had to live in corporate housing for 3 months when we were house hunting after our big move. Brady was two years old then, and I was quite concerned. The apartment was on the fourth floor, too.

Brady did absolutely wonderful. Actually the apartment was a little bigger than my previous house.

He really loved all the people and other dogs he met. Every time he went out for a walk, it was different because of all the comings and goings of all the residents. He would even play games with us, where he would chose which family member he wanted to take him out. We would put his leash on, and he wouldn't leave the apartment until the family member he wanted grabbed the leash. We never knew who it would be. He probably got more attention while in the apartment than when we had a house. 

Another thing is people who live in apartments tend to have more time on their hands. They do not need to do yard work or shovelling or home repairs.

Although he loves his 5 acres, he is just as happy at the end of the leash as long as he is with his family. 

My MacKenzie might not do as well in an apartment, she would spend 23 out of 24 hours outside if we let her. I think it does depend on the dog.

I do think a rescue would know which dogs truly need the space to run and which ones don't. I also think that most of your show lines would do very well in an apartment, they are a little more laid back as long as they are taken outside to walk a multiple times a day.


----------



## LifeOfRiley (Nov 2, 2007)

Well, you're sort of singing to the choir here, with me. I posted a thread, in the rescue section, about a particular rescue that requires a fenced-in back yard and automatically denies anyone who doesn't have one. I know they have their reasons, but I don't agree with them.

We, too, live in an apartment/condo complex, so I understand the misconceptions. We're in the suburbs, however, so it's not exactly "city life." Our complex is in a wooded setting, too, so Riley has trails to walk and a creek to play in. It's kind of the best of both worlds. The only thing missing is the fence. 
I can say that Riley gets more exercise than many dogs I know of who DO have a fenced yard. I'm an active person who doesn't like to be couped up indoors, so getting him out for long hikes is just as much fun for ME as it is for him!

I agree that it's not about indoor space. Our apartment is actually LARGER than the tiny little house we used to have, so Riley has plenty of room to run around when the mood strikes him. (Though he's usually tired enough from his regular exercise that indoor zoomies are pretty short-lived.) Yet, we could have been approved in our tiny little house, where everyone bumped into each other, because it happened to have a fenced back yard. Go figure.

I understand the financial misconceptions, too! When people find out that we got out from under our house and moved to an apartment, we usually get an "Oh..." with that little hint of pity or something. I don't understand that. For us, it was the best financial decision we've ever made! 

BUT... having said all that and basically agreeing with what you're saying... I don't think that _every_ dog is suited to apartment life. Many dogs will do just fine, sure. But just as many wouldn't. I look at the two Goldens we've had as a perfect example. Riley is on the more mellow end of the spectrum. A 2-3 mile hike in the morning and then another mile or so, later in the afternoon/evening, plus playtime indoors is more than enough for him. 
Our first Golden, however, would have been absolutely miserable here. He needed to RUN. (And run and run and run...) He would have been bouncing off the walls here and finding an enclosed area where he _could_ run to his heart's content would have been difficult.

So yeah, I think the owner's dedication is the biggest factor, by far. But I also think that the energy level and general disposition of the dog has to be factored in, as well.
Hang in there. If you haven't found your dog yet (I don't know if you have...?) you will. You'll find someone who is willing to consider all the factors and what you'll end up with is the perfect match.


----------



## West (Jul 9, 2010)

I couldn't agree more. I live in an apartment (with 2 bedrooms and a large living room and a balcony) and people often wonder why I own a large dog. Even though in my city is very frequent to have dogs in apartments, there are still people who think only Yorkies and miniature Poodles can do fine in a flat.
Cooper, my Golden, gets to be walked 3-4 times a day. We have a park half a block away and he has a pack of dog friends and all their owners know and love Cooper. He is petted by people other than us at least a dozen times a day. He socialises with dogs and humans constantly, gets plenty of exercise and we even play fetch or he plays with the cats inside the apartment. Moreover, we take him to the countryside or the beach or any other big green are with water as often as we can, so he gets a feel of nature as well.
On the other hand, I know lots of dogs who live in houses and their owners don't ever bother to take them for a walk, and they are constantly in the backyard, regardless the weather and they don't get to play with people or other dogs. So, it depends on your dedication, not on the space you have or the place where you live.
If rescues don't see that dogs may be just as happy and even more exercised in the city, they are blind. You should send this to them by email if they reject your application, maybe they'll see they are making a mistake.


----------



## jwemt81 (Aug 20, 2008)

Ten years ago, DH and I lived in Boston and we lived in a dog-friendly apartment complex in the city. Our German Shepherd spent the first 2 years of her life living in the apartment and she did perfectly fine because we made sure that she got plenty of exercise. We took her for at least 2 long walks a day, frequently took her to a huge dog park on the beach near where we lived where she got to swim, run, and play with other dogs as much as she wanted, and we pretty much took her everywhere we could with us. Yes, having a dog in a city apartment is totally doable. We did it for 2 years with no problems whatsoever. You just have to put in the time and effort to make sure that the dog gets the amount of exercise and training he or she needs. Enrolling in obedience classes is also a huge help and gets both you and your dog out of the house to have fun and learn.


----------



## jackie_hubert (Jun 2, 2010)

Here in condo-land all the rescues adopt out to apartment dwellers. At the SPCA I adopt about half our large dogs to pp in apartments. And I agree, those dogs often get more structured exercise!


----------



## Ranger (Nov 11, 2009)

What's the old saying, "a backyard doesn't exercise a dog, the owner does"? Something along those lines, anyway. I know way more happily adjusted apartment dogs than I do suburban dogs. People with big backyards seem to think that's all a dog needs...whereas if you don't have a backyard, you're at least (usually) forced to walk your dog 3-4 times a day. Compare that to the dogs on my street who I NEVER see out around the neighbourhood on a walk.

I think the worst is acreage homes. I know one couple who have a huge acreage and fenced it it for their labrador. They put their dog out there and that's it. The dog has never been walked and just stays in the backyard for her "exercise". Of course, this dog started destroying the house and acting aggressive to other dogs when people came over to visit, so what did the couple do? Why, get another lab of course! That'll solve everything! Now there's TWO neurotic, high energy dogs living on an acreage. Sure they have a ton of room to run and play...but they don't. They pace inside the yard until they get called inside. It's so sad. Now the second dog is aggressive to other dogs as well and the couple can't understand why people don't bring their dogs out when they visit, especially since they have such an 'amazing dog property'. 

That doesn't mean all acreage dogs are crazy. I know lots who are well-adjusted, but those are always the dogs who have "jobs" on the acreage and spend time with their people outside (while the person's working) the majority of the day. You can't expect your dog to be happy just because it has a ton of room. Lord knows Ranger goes outside just pee/poop/eat snow half the time. His exercise comes from him being on leash and out with me. 

When I first got Ranger, we lived in a tiny basement suite about 400 square feet, and half of that was a storage room. Bedroom, bathroom, kitchen attached to the living room. I don't think I'd have wanted a bigger dog, just because there was such small living space inside, but Ranger did great. We had a small to medium backyard that he liked to lounge in and I walked him 3 times a day so he wouldn't try to run around or play inside the suite. Now, since we moved back home, we live in a big house and he has a huge backyard. All the backyard means is more room for zoomies, not an excuse to not walk him. I don't think the size of the house matters to him, since he doesn't play inside the house and he's rarely not in the same room as me. 

I don't think living in an apartment is a good reason to not have a big dog. You're more committed to walking them and them getting their exercise outside. Very well written OP!


----------



## Maxs Mom (Mar 22, 2008)

I had two big dogs in a one bedroom apartment, one was a new pup. Was housebreaking hard? Yup I was on the third floor, got really strong legs running up and down the stairs. My dogs never barked until we got our house. 

I know you can do it. I do have issues with groups who stop listening because of a situation. I mean, are there not enough dogs in rescues, that if an apartment dweller wants the responsibility not to let them? Ok giving them a high end dog who was turned in for too much energy but what about the old souls who need a happy home to live out their years? I know the OP is talking puppy but I am generalizing. Heck there are a LOT of dogs in NYC, and not a lot of yards. Just an example. Small and tall. 

Ranger I liked your comment it is the commitment of the prospective dog owner that needs to be challenged. I can understand the questions but do not shut the door automatically if "one" is less than desirable. 

So what if say I have to move... just because I am in a house now does not mean I would be in as big a house next time or as big a yard. Does that mean I no longer should keep my dogs? The OP may be in a house in a year or two does she really know? Things change but I am committed to my dogs PERIOD. I think that is what needs to matter.


----------



## RachelsGoldens (Jan 23, 2011)

As a rescue person, I have to say I really enjoyed your post. We have adopted to people in apartments/condos. It all really depends on the dog. I have a good sized fenced in yard, and I drive 30 miles each way every chance I get to take my dogs to the high priced dog park we belong to! Of course we walk weather permitting, but now that we have the dog park we are there every chance we get! A fenced in yard has never and will never be enough exercise for a golden. It is a nice security feature to have when it's -5 degrees and they have to go potty, but other than that, it's not good enough by any means to exercise my dogs.


----------



## GoldenJoy (Jul 30, 2009)

You are right on!!!!! Little house, big house, apartment - doesn't matter! The responsible and loving OWNER makes a good life for the dog. I liked the response that said the size of the house doesn't matter anyway because the dog is always with you - in one room! Personally, I like the fact that Joy can't zoomie very well in the house!!! Let's do that outside, if you please..... Hope you have a WONDERFUL life with your Golden and your cool city apartment!


----------



## Katie and Paddy's Mum (Mar 31, 2010)

That was such a well-reasoned and thought out post!! I was nodding my head to EVERY single sentence.

While I was never turned down by a rescue organization, I certainly get raised eyebrows when I tell people that I live in a condo with a 65lb dog. They immediately ask how I manage? I just tell them that it forces us to get out more. I am honestly thankful that we don't have the luxury of just opening up the patio door for her to go outside to do her business. Instead, we have discovered some wonderful walking trails and spend hours outside *together* everyday. At minimum Katie has 4 walks a day. 
When we're home, she is generally quite pooped. I believe in the adage, a well exercised dog is a well behaved dog. 

Having said all that, I do see a lot of bad dog owners in condos, too! Or fairweather walkers (only walk in the summer!) as my husband likes to say. We see a lot of people that literally walk outside the front of the building and let their dog pee all over the common property ... but for the most part, most of the owners are really good. So as you pointed out, it is all about the commitment of the owner to their dog.

I believe you would be a wonderful doggy mom. I wish you luck finding an organization or breeder that will work with you! You've obviously got your game plan really well thought out! Kudos to you!

Kim


----------



## booklady (Mar 3, 2009)

Very good and thoughtful post!

The reason both my local shelter and the rescue I work with want to know if the applicant owns or rents is in order to get a letter of approval from the landlord - doesn't matter if it's a house or apartment, in a rental situation it is mandatory. Condo owners, too, need to show proof that a dog on beyond teacup size is allowed. Too often an owner would end up having to return the dog because it is against the lease agreement or HOA rules.

Beyond that there is no difference between renters or home owners. If everything else checks out and the right match is made a dog has a new home.


----------



## NJgoldengirl (Jan 16, 2011)

Great post! I bounce back and forth between PA and NJ for school. In PA (school) I live in an apartment and have 2 of my 3 goldens with me. I lucked out and found an extremely dog friendly community. Everyone has dogs - doesn't matter if they live in the house, apartments, duplexes or condos. We all got them. Variety sizes/breeds. Everyone here understands that dogs bark....some dogs bark at people walking by, the mail truck, garbage truck (makes a loud noise when emptying the dumpster)...... I've never heard a single person complain about anyone and their dogs. All that is asked of us it that we pick up after our dogs and the community provides us with the bags and proper trash receptacles. My dogs loves apartment life. They have an awesome deck to lay out in the sunshine. They have plenty of stairs to climb (I have the upstairs apartment which is also 2 floors) and lots of windows to look out of. I also don't have a yard to let them run out the door too like I do in NJ (home). So we walk. We walk a lot. All in all it's been a pretty positive apartment life experience with 2 goldens. I wouldn't change it for anything!


----------



## Willow52 (Aug 14, 2009)

tobysmommy said:


> ...
> Morale of the long-winded tale? It's the owner that makes a home suitable for a dog, not the shape, size, or location of the four walls. Don't let them discourage you!


IMO, this sums it up.

My husband was military for 20 yrs. We moved a lot, living in apartments, mobile homes, rooms for a short time and houses with and without yards. Our dogs through the years we exercised accordingly.

We now lived on acreage with an invisible fence and a fenced yard. We don't do much leash walking but Hank loves running and chasing a ball, but I'm sure he'd be just as happy going for daily walks and to off-leash parks if we lived in an apartment.


----------



## Jax's Mom (Oct 16, 2009)

LOVED your original post. I live in NYC, and was pretty much poo-pooed when I applied at a rescue from the very first e-mail. Let me start by saying, I don't live in an apartment, I live in a house, with a smaller than "country living" back and front yard, all fenced in. Often times, these types of houses are pretty much lumped into apartment dwellings. The rescue still took me through the whole application process (after making a comment about my "area"), but still told me they had no "suitable" dogs for me in the end.....and not to take it personally!!? I never got a better explanation than that, but from the original comments regarding my area, and the fact that I passed vet checks and home visits, how else can I take that? I know there are alot of Golden rescue affiliated people on here, and I don't want to piss any of them off, but some Golden Rescues are notorious for having "their noses up in the air" when it comes to their rules (and some non-Golden rescues as well). I realize all their rescues are precious to them, but I do think sometimes they become blinded by the "red-tape", and dont look at the whole picture.


----------



## LauraBella (Feb 9, 2010)

I moved for grad school, and I (of course!) took my dog with me. We were in house, now we are in a rented duplex of about 1000 sq ft. (Which isn't like an urban apartment, but it's still a similar situation: rented property/no fenced yard/smaller than a house.)

I honestly think Bella's life is more interesting for her here than it was before. Partially bc of the "yes I have to walk her" factor. Not that she didn't get walked before; but I didn't walk her in as many varied places--or as many times a day--because she had a yard. Also, because I'm "less out in the stix" there are more parks here. I'm really close to campus, so she gets to meet more people when we walk.

I agree that there are bad pet owners in every kind of home--houses, apartments, condos, etc. I live in a pretty pet friendly area (I would say half the homes in my neighborhood have dogs), and honestly, a lot of them don't seem to be walked a lot. It's rather sad. But, I also know lots of people with houses whose dogs never leave their property unless it's for the vet's. There's too much supposition that the dog is getting exercise just because it has access to the outdoors. 

I can comprehend that some adult dogs from rescues might be considered bad matches for a small apartment, but Goldens in general are (in my opinion) pretty apartment friendly. To dismiss you out of hand is a little rude, in my opinion. Discussing your situation to determine how you are prepared to meet the unique challenges of apartment living would seem ideal; those challenges can certainly be met. 

I suppose rescues in general are more careful if it's to be an applicant's first dog? Could that be a factor in some of the denials?


----------



## wenryder (Oct 21, 2010)

I love this, along with many others here! I think it is so true.
Thank you for posting!


----------



## Jax's Mom (Oct 16, 2009)

First dog, was not an issue when we tried to rescue (by the way, we did end up rescuing from a high kill shelter in KY, and had the pup transported to NYC), but even being a first dog, I don't think a rescue should turn them down. Does a breeder turn down first dog owners too? Then how would a person get a first dog?? This rule makes no sense to me either!


----------



## cubbysan (Mar 13, 2007)

Jax's Mom said:


> First dog, was not an issue when we tried to rescue (by the way, we did end up rescuing from a high kill shelter in KY, and had the pup transported to NYC), but even being a first dog, I don't think a rescue should turn them down. Does a breeder turn down first dog owners too? Then how would a person get a first dog?? This rule makes no sense to me either!


Yes, some breeders do turn down for a first dog. I believe my breeder does.

I do believe there are some breeds that should not go to first time dog owners and some breeds do not belong with certain people.


----------



## Jax's Mom (Oct 16, 2009)

So some Golden breeder's think the person should have a "starter dog"? While I do agree that some dogs should not go to some people based on their lifestyles, and some people should not have ANY dogs, I think that it is just plain silly to exclude a person if they haven't had a dog before. What if this person never lived in a stable situation and was waiting for the right moment to get the dog they have always dreamed of? I feel there are too many variables in life to make blanket statements like that.


----------



## LilMissSunshine (Jan 23, 2011)

Thank you guys  it was nice to write it and get it all out, I've been getting pretty frustrated with it.
When I fill out questionaires, I am VERY detailed with my answers and do explain my plans to exercise the puppy and how it would work..and yet..it's still been an issue and honestly, it doesn't bug me much anymore because I DON'T WANT a breeder that makes blanket judgements like that with people. 

I've had dogs before (we have 2 family dogs) I've just never had a puppy before
and It's not that im not prepared, its just that I waited a LONG time for my life to be right for a dog. and I don't want two dogs. 
and while I agree some breeds aren't best for first time dog owners.. I don't think goldens are one of them. and I don't think not having a dog before should be such a disqualifying characteristic.


----------



## LauraBella (Feb 9, 2010)

Jax's Mom said:


> First dog, was not an issue when we tried to rescue (by the way, we did end up rescuing from a high kill shelter in KY, and had the pup transported to NYC), but even being a first dog, I don't think a rescue should turn them down. Does a breeder turn down first dog owners too? Then how would a person get a first dog?? This rule makes no sense to me either!


O, I don't think being a first dog should get you turned down either. I'm just suggesting that if you've had a dog before (in your present living situation) it would be an asset in demonstrating that you can handle the situation and know what you are getting into. Being a first dog should NOT be a deal-breaker, I just assume that knowing you've had a dog (and therefore should have vet and possibly breeder personal references and such) might be an asset.

If it's not a first dog, assuming you can't handle an apartment dog is more insulting, in my opinion. You've proven you can. 

LOTS of very happy, spoiled, love dogs (of all sizes) were "first dogs" of apartment dwellers. Heavens, most people's "first place" all their own IS an apartment of some kind. Silly to think you should have to own (or want) a house in order to own a house. 

If adoption agencies, etc let you have a CHILD in an apartment, it seems silly to say you can't have a dog in one. If you can adopt or foster a CHILD even if you've "not had one before," that "not had one before" argument shouldn't prevent you from having a fur-child.


----------



## namratha91 (Jan 6, 2014)

Thank you so much for this thread. I knew deep down that no matter what the size of your house is, what matters is the size of your heart. It is simply great to have it reinforced by you guys.


----------



## tine434 (Nov 24, 2013)

Oh I couldn't read every post but I LOVE THE OP! lol. Wow.
I live in the country and we literally travel HOURS every few days to take our golden to the city! No joke, 2-3 days a week we drive at least an hour to take him to the city. Here in the country there are no people to socialize with, no dogs you can trust because people don't care for them as well, usually they don't have their shots or are not fixed or socialized. Also, there are no stores locally, no dog parks close by, nothing.... so we travel for training, socialization, good walking areas. 

The country isn't safe for walking your dog always.... people shoot dogs here or deer, Lord forbid you walk across a hunter not paying attention. On top of that the roads are dirt and empty so easy to get snagged up or run into rabid animals...

If we travel so far for city life for our boy, I can't imagine a city home not working out! There's so many dog friendly plays and parks. 

It is sad that it's harder to adopt than purchase  

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## eleni (Oct 10, 2013)

You are absolutely right and I totally agree with you. I got my first golden 20 years ago, just after I got married and we used to live in an apartment then. No kids, the dog was everything to us. We used to walk her every day and as both our families have summer houses, we used to go there every weekend and let our dog run loose for hours. She was perfect in the apartment- even learned how to manage her tail so as not to knock things off the coffee table! Now we live in a house of our own with a yard, and I can only say that things are easier in respect to potty training and going out in general, but you are right, this is only because you have the option of not going out for a walk if you don't feel like it. I absolutely agree that dogs can be just as happy in a city apartment as in a cabin in the woods - the former is just a little harder for a responsible owner -not for the dog


----------



## razingkane (Jan 10, 2014)

I had a my golden and a mixed breed living in my apartment with me before the died. They loved the attention they got when we went out on walks...so many hands a petting and other dogs to play with. We were a car ride away from the dog park and some open trails. 

The only downside is living in an apartment is dog poop. All it takes is 1 idiot dog owner that does not pick up after their dog and every dog owner in the complex is guilty of not picking up after their dog. It got so bad where I live that on Sunday mornings I walk my building and the neighboring buildings and pick up other dog poop. Last month I found a envelope on my door from the office manager, they gave me a gift card from Starbucks and a very nice note thanking me.


----------



## alphadude (Jan 15, 2010)

Jax's Mom said:


> LOVED your original post. I live in NYC, and was pretty much poo-pooed when I applied at a rescue from the very first e-mail. Let me start by saying, I don't live in an apartment, I live in a house, with a smaller than "country living" back and front yard, all fenced in. Often times, these types of houses are pretty much lumped into apartment dwellings. The rescue still took me through the whole application process (after making a comment about my "area"), but still told me they had no "suitable" dogs for me in the end.....and not to take it personally!!? I never got a better explanation than that, but from the original comments regarding my area, and the fact that I passed vet checks and home visits, how else can I take that? I know there are alot of Golden rescue affiliated people on here, and I don't want to piss any of them off, but some Golden Rescues are notorious for having "their noses up in the air" when it comes to their rules (and some non-Golden rescues as well). I realize all their rescues are precious to them, but I do think sometimes they become blinded by the "red-tape", and dont look at the whole picture.


I also went through a similar situation living in NYC, albeit the least populated and least "urban" borough. I spoke with several rescues, jumped through every hoop they required, including a home visit, and just never heard back. I do not live in an apartment, I own my own home with a 6' physically fenced in yard. No, it's not a big yard by any means, but plenty big enough for a golden (or 2) to run around in when the "zoomies" strike. Add to that the fact that I live less than 2 blocks from the Raritan Bay and *MILES* of beaches as well as already owning probably the most *OVER EXERCISED* golden in the city of New York who was obviously thriving under my care. Believe me, I would be the very* last *person to *ever* criticize a rescue organization, but I do believe that they can at times be overzealous and as Jax's momr said above, lose sight of the bigger picture. At the risk of sounding conceited, if I couldn't be trusted to care for a rescue golden who could? What were the criteria? I fed premium food, had frequent vet visits, exercised my golden religiously and rigorously at *MINIMUM* an hour a day, rain or shine. After two years of unsuccessfully trying to adopt a rescue golden, I gave up and purchased a puppy from a BYB because the "legitimate" breeders in this area were all looking for $2500 and a year on the waiting list.


----------



## Fran65 (Aug 14, 2013)

I do live on 1 acre, have a big backyard, but after reading your post, I want to live in the city! Beautifully written


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

